# Back bacon Help



## Fgignac (Jan 6, 2019)

I need some advice from the bacon gurus out there. I have made a couple of batches of belly bacon with great success. But this week there was a big sale on pork loin. So I will be doing back bacon. I have 2 questions for you guys:

1 - What is the minimum safe amount of salt I can use? I have been using Diggingdog's cure calculator and it is default set at 2% salt. When I was making my belly bacon, I used 2.5% salt because that it what I found recommended most often. But I would like my back bacon a little less salty. Is 2% (or less) a safe amount to use?

2 - How thick can a piece of meat be before you have to inject it with cure? The loin I have is probably about 4 inches thick. Am I ok with using a dry cure like I did for the belly, or do I need to used a brine and inject it?

thanks in advance. I never would have gotten into bacon if it wasn't for all of you putting so much good info on here


----------



## foamheart (Jan 6, 2019)

#1 I do a brine cure so it doesn't matter, If I can get it under the brine, it will cure.

#2 2" I believe is measure to remember. There is an alternate way I sometimes use besides injection. I have a Jaccard. And it works pretty well vice injection. You just can't get carried away. But the amnswer to you question is 2" break out the old needle. I have never needed it with belly.

Just a suggestion, look up "Woodcutter" he does Canadian bacon in massive quantities and its the prettiest stuff you ever saw! Just look him up and look for Canadian or back bacon.


----------



## Fgignac (Jan 7, 2019)

foamheart said:


> #1 I do a brine cure so it doesn't matter, If I can get it under the brine, it will cure.
> 
> #2 2" I believe is measure to remember. There is an alternate way I sometimes use besides injection. I have a Jaccard. And it works pretty well vice injection. You just can't get carried away. But the amnswer to you question is 2" break out the old needle. I have never needed it with belly.
> 
> Just a suggestion, look up "Woodcutter" he does Canadian bacon in massive quantities and its the prettiest stuff you ever saw! Just look him up and look for Canadian or back bacon.



Thanks for the info


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been using Disco's method and been real happy with it.
In fact, I have a Canadian Bacon (Disco's Bacon I call it) curing now.
I cure for 14 days, rain or shine, Slab or Canadian.
If you use Cure #1 (Prague Powder), I would think you could easily adjust the salt to your liking because the Prague Powder is curing the meat.
Just do not reduce the prescribed amount of Cure per weight of meat.

Also, I dry brine and let the meat provide the moisture (daveomak method). When I cross the 11-12th day, the moisture gets mostly reabsorbed into the meat anyway.

I personally tend to adjust down the salt content in most recipe's because I'm on a low sodium diet. Have been for almost 9 years now, so I think I'm more taste sensitive to salt. What tastes good to somebody who likes a lot of salt, is Blach to me. 
But I never was a Salt adder anyway. But I love my pepper. My curing Pork Loin is going to be Pepper Bacon this go around.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 9, 2019)

I also use Disco's method to great success. He even has some videos on youtube you can watch, but he doesn't do a brine cure.


----------



## Fgignac (Jan 9, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I've been using Disco's method and been real happy with it.
> In fact,
> 
> If you use Cure #1 (Prague Powder), I would think you could easily adjust the salt to your liking because the Prague Powder is curing the meat.
> Just do not reduce the prescribed amount of Cure per weight of meat.



Thanks for the info. I've been drawing on both Bearcarver and Diso's instructionals to figure this out. I have been using Diggindogfarm's cure calculator so I know I have the right amount of Cure. The calculator is set at 2% by default, but I was wondering how much I can safely lower that.



TomKnollRFV said:


> I also use Disco's method to great success. He even has some videos on youtube you can watch, but he doesn't do a brine cure.



I had already watched Disco's videos without realizing it was the same person (his youtube account is Old Fat Guy). And I have been reading through Bearcarver's instructionals as well. So much good info on here. I just wasn't sure if my meat might be too thick. I've seen other people say that once a piece is more than 2" thick you have to inject it. I'd rather stay away from that because I like to use the dry cure method for space saving. I contact Bearcarver directly and he told me that I should be fine curing pieces up to 3" thick so I decided to go for it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 9, 2019)

Fgignac said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been drawing on both Bearcarver and Diso's instructionals to figure this out. I have been using Diggindogfarm's cure calculator so I know I have the right amount of Cure. The calculator is set at 2% by default, but I was wondering how much I can safely lower that.
> 
> 
> 
> I had already watched Disco's videos without realizing it was the same person (his youtube account is Old Fat Guy). And I have been reading through Bearcarver's instructionals as well. So much good info on here. I just wasn't sure if my meat might be too thick. I've seen other people say that once a piece is more than 2" thick you have to inject it. I'd rather stay away from that because I like to use the dry cure method for space saving. I contact Bearcarver directly and he told me that I should be fine curing pieces up to 3" thick so I decided to go for it.



I've personally never seen loin over 3 inches thick or so. So I've never had the situation come up!


----------



## wade (Jan 9, 2019)

I use a similar method to Disco to produce my bacon that I sell commercially. The reason I prefer to dry cure rather than immersion cure is that you are not increasing the moisture content of the meat when you dry cure (with immersion curing the weight of the meat will increase by approximately 10% due to water uptake), the flavour of the dry cure bacon is more intense than that of immersion cured and the shelf life of dry cure bacon is significantly longer than that which has been immersion cured.

The DDF calulator is fine and you should be looking at ~2.5 % salt and ~1.25% sugar. I also add 10g per Kg of lemon pepper for flavour. Don't forget that the 2.5% salt is the concentration only when it has equilibrated throughout the meat and when you first apply it to the surface it will effectively be approaching 100% - which is more than sufficient to deal with any surface bacteria.

If you are using the DDF cure calculations and have left the loin to cure for 10 days then you will not need to soak the meat after it has cured. Simple rinse off thoroughly with cold water and allow to dry. Also, rather than curing in a ziplock bag I vacuum pack mine while it is curing.

You also do not need to smoke at 180 F (82 C) - it can be cold smoked at ~50-60 F for 24 hours or so (depending on your preference). Once smoked, allow it to dry unwrapped in the refrigerator for 24 hours before vac packing whole. If kept unsliced it will keep refrigerated for 5-6 weeks. Any that will not be eaten within that time should be frozen. Once sliced it will keep in the refrigerator for about 1 week.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2019)

Good info here...JJ


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 9, 2019)

I do Canadian bacon every year for the holidays and have for years...
I did 40 lb for Christmas gifting and have two more loins now...
I've done hundreds of pounds...
I'm not bragging just saying...I've done it.
I keep it simple...
I wet brine...I use a 2.5% by total weight for my curing salt.
I brine for 12 days.
I've never found a "need" for injection but have to infuse other flavors, such as maple or honey...
I dont worry about to much regular salt...it can be drawn out by soaking your cured loin in fresh water ...
Heres this years Christmas recipe
1 gallon distilled water
1 cup morton's kosher salt
1/2  cup dark brown sugar
1 cup 100% dark maple syrup
note: the dark maple syrup is stronger and richer in flavor than what most folks would use as a pancake syrup...it is seasonal and sometimes hard to find...regular good quality maple syrup works but the dark imparts more maple flavor to your bacon.
2 TBSP Mccormick's pickling spice
1 bunch of fresh sage...
1 bunch fresh basil...
4-5 sprigs fresh thyme
I buy these herbs at my local krogers store in the produce section...they come in a plastic  package about 3 inch x six inch...
I mix all ingredients in the water and gently boil until everything dissolves and the aromatics are smelling good and turn off too cool...
This will brine as much loin as it will cover complety... I've usually do 12-15 pounds in a 1 gallon mix.
While its cooling I prep my loins...
Trim a bit of fat, cut them into easy to handle pieces and trim em up to look pretty then carefully weigh them for adding the cure...
Calculate the cure ammount and add ot to the slight cooled brine and mix well.
There's a bit of controversy over whether boiling curing salt changes its effectiveness that I cod never fully understand so since it dissolves easily I add it at the end.
If you want a deeper maple flavor (i did)
take one half cup of completely cold brine and mix 2-3 TBS more maple syrup and inject this into about a 4 pound piece...repeat for all pieces...
I put a large turkey roasting bag in my large roasting pan and lose pack in my prepared pieces of loin and.pour in the brine...
My set up nicely holds up to 20 pounds of loin...remove ALL the air from the bag ensuring all the meat is surrounded by the brine and tie it closed with a couple wire bread wrapper ties and refrigerate for 12 days moving,  shaking and mixing everything everyday...
At the end of 12 days remove the loins from the brine and discard the brine...
Return the pins to the roasting pan and rinse under cold running water for 20 minutes.
Slice off about 1/2 inch from the end of one of the loins...cut a second slice bacon thickness from the same end and pan fry the second piece for a "salt" taste test...
The outer piece will have a slightly different taste than the center...that's why I test the second cut...
If you.like the salt content...its ready to smoke...if it's to salty for your taste...repeat...if it's still too salty a couple raw potatoes cut in quarters and thrown in the roasting pan with water a d loins will help draw even more salt out...
Smoke and enjoy....
My family and friends absolutely.loved this version with the injected maple syrup.
Walt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2019)

The Dark Maple Syrup is sold online from various farms. It is called Grade B Maple Syrup. Much of it going from the large producers to commercial confectioners, bakeries and such. Grade B is late season sap, not as eye appealing as the light Amber stuff sold for pancakes but, as described, Grade B has a much more intense maple flavor. I prefer it on pancakes and for cured bacon. One of the least expensive sources I have found is Milroy Farms (milroyfarms.com). They are reasonably priced and great people to work with. They also have candy, maple cream, a spread, and Maple Sugar, really useful in rubs and brines...JJ


----------



## disco (Jan 9, 2019)

I start injecting when the meat is over 3 inches thick. I have done 3 inches several times with 14 day cure. As for reducing the salt, I wouldn't recommend reducing it too much as it also has the effect of drawing the moisture out of the pork for curing.


----------



## Fgignac (Jan 9, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Dark Maple Syrup is sold online from various farms. It is called Grade B Maple Syrup. Much of it going from the large producers to commercial confectioners, bakeries and such. Grade B is late season sap, not as eye appealing as the light Amber stuff sold for pancakes but, as described, Grade B has a much more intense maple flavor. I prefer it on pancakes and for cured bacon. One of the least expensive sources I have found is Milroy Farms (milroyfarms.com). They are reasonably priced and great people to work with. They also have candy, maple cream, a spread, and Maple Sugar, really useful in rubs and brines...JJ



I'm lucky enough to have a cousin with a small maple syrup setup. I get him to save me some of the dark stuff



disco said:


> I start injecting when the meat is over 3 inches thick. I have done 3 inches several times with 14 day cure. As for reducing the salt, I wouldn't recommend reducing it too much as it also has the effect of drawing the moisture out of the pork for curing.



Good point. I hadn't thought about that. I ended up using 2% salt concentration. That's what I use for my belly bacon. So I decided to stick with that


----------

